# Purple And Pink FOTD



## lashebabyy (Feb 28, 2014)

Heyy Loves,
  I Posted A FOTD A Few Weeks Back And Here's The Tutorial! Enjoy!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 8, 2014)

Gorgeous look.


----------



## lashebabyy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Gorgeous look. :nanas:


 Haha Thank You!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2014)

lashebabyy said:


> Heyy Loves,
> I Posted A FOTD A Few Weeks Back And Here's The Tutorial! Enjoy!


   So gorgeous!  You are just a living doll.  _Your_ smile makes _me_ smile...just beautiful!


----------



## lashebabyy (Mar 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  So gorgeous!  You are just a living doll.  _Your_ smile makes _me_ smile...just beautiful![/COLOR]


 Awee, Thanks So Much Love! I Really Appreciate It!!


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

Your skin looks flawless and your eyes look like they are glowing! Beautiful.


----------



## lashebabyy (Mar 29, 2014)

tiffabutt said:


> Your skin looks flawless and your eyes look like they are glowing! Beautiful.


 Thank You Soo Much!


----------

